# Musky Up North



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Spent the last two days up at Lake Vermilion, still have 1 day of fishing left. Had a shot at 5 landed 2 (40,44.5) both top water.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

TopRaider15 said:


> Spent the last two days up at Lake Vermilion, still have 1 day of fishing left. Had a shot at 5 landed 2 (40,44.5) both top water.
> View attachment 219783
> View attachment 219785



Nice job! Good looking Muskies. Keep 'em stuck! Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice job. I know guys that get blanked up there. What are the conditions? Fat bastards?


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Legend killer said:


> Nice job. I know guys that get blanked up there. What are the conditions? Fat bastards?


First fish came at 11 pm low wind and patchy clouds, moon was just peaking over tree tops. 2nd fish came the next morning while some rain was moving in and out, pressure falling fast and winds 7-8 NE. 

We moved some way bigger fish later that day just couldn't get any takers. My buddy is a guide up here and they have stuck 8 since 9/16 so the bite has been unusually hot.


----------

